# Вопрос по установке app-office/osmo

## __A

Добрый вечер!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как я могу это поставить?

Нашел ебилд на zugaina, установил, но для функционирования всех модулей нужны дополнительные либы.

Проблема в том, что не работают контакты- вкладки нет.

Нужен Libwebkit library, version >= 1.1.15.0. Где взять? как собрать?

gentoo amd64

----------

